# Working



## suzeez (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm new here. Is anyone struggling with short term memory loss and confusion and unable to work? I've had this 3.5 years and keep losing jobs over it.


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

suzeez said:


> I'm new here. Is anyone struggling with short term memory loss and confusion and unable to work? I've had this 3.5 years and keep losing jobs over it.


Well yes, I have problems with memory, and am cofused often, I can't understand even the simplest things. I can't talk about work cause I am in highschool.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

kikki said:


> Well yes, I have problems with memory, and am cofused often, I can't understand even the simplest things. I can't talk about work cause I am in highschool.


Kikki- good picture.

In reply to the thread, yes I think alot of people suffer additional symptoms, they are all realated I say not to DP but to what is causing the Dp, whatever that may be. So many complain of tiredness, brain fog, visual disturbance etc.

I too found that my level of confusion totally affected my job and social life. Infact, Ive just lost my first job because of it.

I am now wondering how to get into investment banking. They can stuff their poxy £16k. Someone said, 'thats got to be one of the most high pressure jobs out there, arnt you already suffering with stress related illness?'

I say, 'Yep. I cant get it twice'.

Its hard not to let it get you down. But at least when it goes you wont have to remember it. I cant remember anything from this summer hardly.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Work is the hardest subject for me. I feel like I fight against the world and life since getting depression,dp,etc (Well, even as a child I felt like I had to fight life, everything always seemd very diffcult for me) and it's always very hard, but I learned to cope better somehow in all kind of things. Working is still the hardest. I can't work right now cause it's too hard for me. I do study at the university (and have clinics too) but most of my friends work on a part time job. It really makes me feel like a loser. When I think of it, the easiest job for me (mentally) is working with kids, and it's actually one of the more demanding things there is,lol.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I've quit several jobs because of dp...I can't seem to find one I can stick with. I know the feeling.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

suzeez said:


> I'm new here. Is anyone struggling with short term memory loss and confusion and unable to work? I've had this 3.5 years and keep losing jobs over it.


I fatigue quickly then suffer these problems. But rest restores it - especially if I don't push it too hard. This limits productivity and thus I cannot yet work again. Otherwise there are at least a couple hours of sharpness. Physical work is easier (longer before fatigue) than mental work.

Are you on any medications?


----------



## samiam (Jan 28, 2011)

suzeez said:


> I'm new here. Is anyone struggling with short term memory loss and confusion and unable to work? I've had this 3.5 years and keep losing jobs over it.


Ah I just notice someone already posted something about working. Goddamnit I just wanted to find ppl to see if they're actually working while they have DR and DP so far nothings come up. I am trying to find a job right now like just general labor hoping its soemthing doable.Its really hard to concentrate and gets disorenting. How severe is yours do you have DR as well?


----------



## christy (Dec 19, 2010)

suzeez said:


> I'm new here. Is anyone struggling with short term memory loss and confusion and unable to work? I've had this 3.5 years and keep losing jobs over it.


Wow yes. I'm searching for a job that requires minimal thought, because I'm too afraid of doing anything even slightly extensive. I'm even afraid of being a checker at a grocery mart, because I felt I'd get totally disoriented with all the different foods, and the scanning, and whatnot. I used to work at a clothing store, and I'd feel so frantic and pressured and unable to concentrate. It's as if there is so much visual stimuli, you have no idea what you are doing. My boss would always yell at me to pay attention because I'd forget to give people their items or forget to mark things on sale.

It's funny, but I never really connected my DR with this until now. I just always thought I was really stupid. But now I realize this has nothing to do with intelligence, it has to do with processing environmental stimuli. It's really depressing, because now I feel like my BA from my university is going to go to a total waste.


----------



## Strangerdanger (Oct 3, 2010)

you can do it! I HAVE to work and it sucks at first just like every job I'm about 3 weeks into my new job and it's not easy everyday has been a struggle but everyday has gotten better. I've gotten yelled at and looked at like I'm an idiot because I have a lot of problems with brain fog and memory loss and confusion but I still show up everyday and I work hard. In the past I had to quit a lot of jobs because of dp but that was before I knew what dp was and was terrified but now I'm learning to control it and hopefully keep this job for awhile. Not too long because fast food work is not at all glamorous. if you want to work don't let dp hold you back, we can't let it control our every move no matter how hard it is.


----------



## samiam (Jan 28, 2011)

christy said:


> Wow yes. I'm searching for a job that requires minimal thought, because I'm too afraid of doing anything even slightly extensive. I'm even afraid of being a checker at a grocery mart, because I felt I'd get totally disoriented with all the different foods, and the scanning, and whatnot. I used to work at a clothing store, and I'd feel so frantic and pressured and unable to concentrate. It's as if there is so much visual stimuli, you have no idea what you are doing. My boss would always yell at me to pay attention because I'd forget to give people their items or forget to mark things on sale.
> 
> It's funny, but I never really connected my DR with this until now. I just always thought I was really stupid. But now I realize this has nothing to do with intelligence, it has to do with processing environmental stimuli. It's really depressing, because now I feel like my BA from my university is going to go to a total waste.


I find in amazing people are actually able to work like regular job under the cirmcustances of DR/DP I totally understand with the lights and its pretty disorenting moving around alot and forgetting things and what your doing. I just wanted to say that dont give up you BA wont go to a waste. I actually had to drop out last year I was almost close to graduating...so atleast you were able to have a degree.


----------



## ymmit (Feb 21, 2011)

bixin said:


> I find in amazing people are actually able to work like regular job under the cirmcustances of DR/DP I totally understand with the lights and its pretty disorenting moving around alot and forgetting things and what your doing. I just wanted to say that dont give up you BA wont go to a waste. I actually had to drop out last year I was almost close to graduating...so atleast you were able to have a degree.


1/2 way through freshman year of college was onset for me, and at that time I could no longer go to class. I wound up taking classes where I didnt have to show up, just wrote a lot of papers. I wound up working a number of jobs over the years and getting some advanced degrees. hate my job of the last pushing fifteen years, but am able by and large to perform. In short, I've gotten better over the years and you adapt. question of finding the right job for where your at NOW. ymmit


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes I have terrible memory and bad attention span. I've never had a job...I'm so tired all the time I don't think I'll ever have the energy for a job! Time healed my memory and attention problems a bit though. Also getting proper sleep, not drinking as much caffeine, etc. helped me out a lot.


----------



## Another Name (Mar 18, 2011)

I should be looking for a job, but I can't. I haven't managed to end any apprenticeship or any university. I always thought it was kind of my fault, lazylazybadbad me. Now I know that it is not a question of fault, I simply have never been able to conclude anything because of fatigue and the rest. But there were times I did work and earn my life by myself. I hope I may return to it someday, and maybe I can even someday conclude a course. I'm 38, still 60 years to go


----------



## Mrjaygo (Mar 28, 2011)

Space Behind The Stars said:


> I should be looking for a job, but I can't. I haven't managed to end any apprenticeship or any university. I always thought it was kind of my fault, lazylazybadbad me. Now I know that it is not a question of fault, I simply have never been able to conclude anything because of fatigue and the rest. But there were times I did work and earn my life by myself. I hope I may return to it someday, and maybe I can even someday conclude a course. I'm 38, still 60 years to go


Hello everyone - I'm new to the site so if I make a few mistakes and post in the wrong place for a bit please be patient! I also have found it almost impossible to work. I thought being an academic would work for me - I work very well on my own, and wrestling with complex, psychoanalytic ideas actually helped me come to terms with how I feel and live as someone with DP. But then I slowly moved into teaching and it was just too difficult. Lecturing was ok - no interaction - but tutorials made me panic, very paranoid and want to run out the room. I take my hat off to ANYONE who does manage to hold a job. Good for you. Hopefully I will get there!


----------



## Another Name (Mar 18, 2011)

Mrjaygo said:


> I take my hat off to ANYONE who does manage to hold a job.


Oh, yeah, me too.


----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't have a choice but to work. Luckily I found the best job for my situation. I clean a gym, and its not that bad. I don't have to talk to anyone and I work by myself. I mean some days when my dr/dp is really bad I just want to quit and never come back but I feel proud to be able to hold it together enough to keep this job.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I hate how most minimum wage jobs are all extremely stressful and high pressure.

Am likely going to be dropping out of uni and will have to start work soon.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i once had an extremely stressful job, i was selling advertising for a magazine in a leading position. also i was responsible for customer relationships. it was to jobs for one person. and so i was on the phone nearly 8 hours a day and a lot of things happened at the same time. one day i got a total panic attack, i was shaking, hyperventilating, sweating all over and had to quit working to go to a drugstore and buy tranquilizer. it was DR at full stake and i felt terrible for weeks. but i kept on working after this in the same job for 1,5 years.


----------



## wonderlandme (May 22, 2011)

i work every day mon-fri i have to reach a daily quota of things entered into the computer, my hands get cold daily, i have racing heartbeat, sweaty hands, blurry vision, and all of it is not medical related the doctors cannot find what the hell is wrong all bloodwork is fine. so i have to go to work daily since i am a single mother of 2, and im wondering if working under pressure and reaching this unreachable business goals are causing my anxiety to be at an all time high? hmm dont know what to do anymore, all i know is i have to keep moving forward and quitting is not an option right now for me.

i know how it feels to go to work confused, racing thoughts i go every day like this. not an easy task.

thanks,

nora


----------

